# WOW who designed this site? Is this available for purchase?



## kentpyper (Feb 19, 2009)

Amazing site lets you pick a shirt, then a design and customize it, any idea who or what product is behind this website?

Thanks!

Kent


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

What website are you referring to?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Wilcom Deconetwork is one place that sells an online t-shirt designer: Online Tshirt Design Software Tool For Customizing Tshirts, Products, Embroidery & Print Designs

If you search the forums for online t-shirt designer, you'll find a few other discussions about other companies that sell similar software online tshirt designer related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## kentpyper (Feb 19, 2009)

This site just seems so easy, you dont have to really design ANYTHING, just pick the shirt, pick the design, add a number or something and your done. I do not really want to do single shirts, I would like to have 30 designs, 30 shirts types and mix and match.... I have not found a site like this before...


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

What Site????


----------



## kentpyper (Feb 19, 2009)

High School Apparel, Merchandise & Sportswear | Prep Sportswear

I am sorry, messed up, too excited..... sorry. see above then type in Your own high school!
Let me know what you think, I WANT a site like this but on a smaller not national scale


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey Kent. Hang tight, it's on its way!


----------

